# algae control



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i have a 10 gallon tank that has been established for about 2, maybe 3 months now (i don't remember exactly) its fully cycled, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and between 10 and 20 nitrate. 7.8pH. it contains one red honey gourami, 6 glowlight tetras, 3 crypts, 1 aponogeton, 1 lilly, and 3 other plants i haven't identified, and i'm still planning on adding more.

i have a real algae problem. i was getting some brown algae for a while, but now its almost all green algae. i have to scrub the leaves of my crypts, the glass, the driftwood, the heater, every time i do a water change. the algae is just on surfaces, the water is crystal clear. no green water. i like the way a SMALL amount of algae looks on the wood and rocks, but i don't want it on the glass or plants.

i'm going to start cutting back on the light, since i did have it on for quite a long time every day, but is there anything else i can do to get rid of the algae?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Green spot algae. Add PO4 (Phosphates).


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

wait!
you say to add phosphates?? i thought if you had BBA you took phosphates out? WHAT IF YOU HAVE 2 OR 3 different kinds of algae in a tank? what is going on then?
This is very confusing. 
Mousey
ps i have just had an outbreak of BBA as well as more green spot algae.
maybe the better way is to get a pleco?


----------

